# Nikon D40/Sigma 70-300 question



## edwardspw (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought this "Sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6 DG for Nikon" on ebay to use with my Nikon D40.  The Sigma website states "The built-in motor allows autofocus with all Nikon digital cameras."  Well, it doesn't.  Do any of you know if Sigma made a "for Nikon" lens like this that did not autofocus?  

Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 26, 2009)

I bought the same lens from Amazon/Adorama.  AF works fine on mine.  Does yours have a AF/M switch on it?  I think Sigma makes a non-HSM version of this lens, so this may be what you got.


----------



## edwardspw (Mar 26, 2009)

There's no switch for manual/auto.  I know Sigma makes this lens for several cameras, but it appeared the "for Nikon" name designated a unique model.


----------



## Dao (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like there are 2 versions

With build-in motor (AF works in D40)
Sigma - Lenses


Without build-in motor (AF will not works in D40)
Sigma - Lenses


You may have the older version that do not have build-in motor.


----------



## hankejp (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, there are 2 versions of the 70-300.  One with a HSM motor and yours.  I triple checked on this before I bought mine.


----------



## edwardspw (Mar 26, 2009)

It's my own fault, but I'm ticked off anyway.  Sigma's site shows four different 70-300 lenses.

1.  70-300
2.  70-300 for Nikon
3.  APO 70-300
4.  APO 70-300 for Nikon

Both of the "for Nikon" versions say it has a focus motor on the Sigma website.  The ebay ad said "for Nikon" and the lens cover says "for Nikon".

After all these years I made my first ebay purchase and I regret it.  I will keep the lens and use it but manually focusing will limit me alot.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry about that, dude.  I frickin' triple checked, quadruple checked, and double dog dare checked to make sure I got the HSM model.  Hope you didn't spend too much.  *Mine was about one fiddy*.  The APO is quite a bit more, but produces better results.

I have bought a few things from eBay, but only from people with high ratings and tens of thousands of sales.  I've been wanting to pull the trigger on a 100mm AIs E 2.8 lens from KEH or Adorama, but after spending 450+ on a new tripod and sb-600 this week, I'm gonna wait a while.

Just chalk it up as lesson learned.  Buy only AF-S lenses from Nikon or HSM lenses from Sigma for your D40--that is if you want auto focus.  Also, only shop online at places like Adorama, BHPhotoVideo, KEH, or Amazon to make sure you aren't being misled.  At Adorama and BH, there is always a "warning" if a lens won't autofocus with the D40/x/60.

Good luck and don't be discouraged, we all get burned every now and again...Like this one time I met this beautiful girl in a bar; pretty eyes, great rack, but she was wearing this scarf around her neck and had a deep raspy voice.....






















j/k.


----------



## smyth (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the version that will AF with the D40... I paid $329 CDN for it, you can figure out what that is in greenbacks for you yanks here : www.xe.com

Anyways, it's listed in my sig down there so you know which one it is. I really like it considering how little I paid for it in comparison to the Nikon 70-300 af-s


----------



## PatrickHMS (Mar 26, 2009)

I just got a Sigma 18-200mm lens with DC OS and HSM, I tried it on a D40 and really like what I see so far but don't tell the people who are Nikon brand conscious.

Not a Nikon, granted, but not Nikon priced either.  If I like it enough, might even sell my Nikon 18-200VR and get another lens I like for the money I now have to spend that is not tied up in such expensive glass.

I LOVE the Nikon glass with f/2.8 apertures, but many of them are $1,000 or more per lens.  For me, I would have to be insane and committed to spending that much $ on one lens (much less own several of them) so I look for alternatives in Tamron, Sigma, and Tokina lenses when I but faster lenses, or I buy older discontinued Nikon 2.8, that doesn't seem to go over to well here.

I might be the only one who has better things to do with hard earned money that to spend $1,000 or more per lens for what is a hobby.

To paraphrase, sometimes it seems to me like "He who dies with the most expensive camera equipment wins..."

But I really like the way the Sigma HSM and similiar non-Nikon lenses are now being produced with motors to AF on the Nikon D40 / D40X / D60.


----------



## LarryD (Mar 27, 2009)

You might like the lens..:thumbup:

As for manual focusing........That's the way we all had to use our cameras not too long ago..

I can't see how that could be limiting you too much if you really need that 300 end...


----------

